# performance intake manifold/throttle body



## maddhatter1250 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a naturally aspirated KA24E engine and I'm looking for a performance intake manifold and throttle body and I don't know where I can find one. If anybody can give me the name of a company that makes either of these I would be happy to hear about it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

No one that I know of makes one for the SOHC. I know boostdesigns.com makes a performance intake manifold for the DOHC.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Some guys here have had success adapting large bore throttle bodies from cars like Ford Falcons and Nissan QF45de's. You could certainly get a workshop to make a full large bore custom throttle body and intake manifold.

The best would be quad throttle bodies.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel said:


> The best would be quad throttle bodies.



x2!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Or ITBS as they are refferd to stateside, search on Zilvia.net one of the members just built a ITB setup for his NA KA


----------



## maddhatter1250 (Jun 26, 2005)

*price?*

How much would that cost? I'm kind of on a tight budget


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

too much for a tight budget. The one Im getting from TWM is gonna be around 3000.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

here ITB's http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58363


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I had a custom intake manifold made for my KA-E. To not have to hassle with all the emission removal crap, also for a better turbo power band. Although I don't htink it is necessary on a NA motor. Unless you wanat to cut off the top plenum and place a larger one on for a larger throttle body

I'd show you pics, but it won't be here till later this week.=)

.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

kilty_0 said:


> here ITB's http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58363


I may try that instead, Ive got 2 intake manifolds laying around... Just need GSXR 1000 TB's.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

b


Nismo14-180 said:


> I may try that instead, Ive got 2 intake manifolds laying around... Just need GSXR 1000 TB's.


Question, did you have to change your ecu when you did your auto to manual swap? I have an automatic sr20, and want a 5-speed, I just need to know if I have to change the ecu. Thanks. 


Sorry about posting this in your thread...I just didn't get an answer when I asked in my own thread


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

With KA's I know you don't, but SR's....I'm not sure...but wouldn't imagine it'd matter.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> b
> 
> Question, did you have to change your ecu when you did your auto to manual swap? I have an automatic sr20, and want a 5-speed, I just need to know if I have to change the ecu. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 no he didnt and when you swap it you have no speed governor so there again

Don


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

maddhatter1250 said:


> How much would that cost? I'm kind of on a tight budget


Then why are you planning an NA build? They are some of the most expensive projects because of the parts and labor involved. On an NA KA I am not sure the IM gains would be worth it to be honest, unless you could make it yourself cheaply. 

As for TB's I would just bore out the stock unit. www.o2induction.com does great work for a good price when it come sto that service.


----------



## maddhatter1250 (Jun 26, 2005)

*so the question remains: NA or turbo?*

an excellent point, I'm thinking I may just need to do the pre-turbo mods and find a good turbo kit rather than going to all the trouble of naturally aspirated power increase. any suggestions for pre-turbo work?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

maddhatter1250 said:


> an excellent point, I'm thinking I may just need to do the pre-turbo mods and find a good turbo kit rather than going to all the trouble of naturally aspirated power increase. any suggestions for pre-turbo work?


Yes save your money for a turbo. Almost all NA mods are uselss on a turbo motor. If you MUST do something do a clutch and flywheel that you know will handle the turbo power, then maybe an exhaust, although 3" is ideal for a turbo so you may loose a little low end with a 3" exhaust on an NA car.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

wes said:


> Yes save your money for a turbo. Almost all NA mods are uselss on a turbo motor. If you MUST do something do a clutch and flywheel that you know will handle the turbo power, then maybe an exhaust, although 3" is ideal for a turbo so you may loose a little low end with a 3" exhaust on an NA car.


 yeah but that loss with NA is greatly turned into massive power with a turbo

Don


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> yeah but that loss with NA is greatly turned into massive power with a turbo
> 
> Don


I thought I said that


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

wes said:


> I thought I said that


 you did i was just further moving the point forward

Don


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

^Agreed. I know with my 3" Espelir JGT 500 I lost low end, but gained some back up top. If you don't lose any low end, that means there is more backpressure than you think there is.

It'll be really nice having that on there with my turbo though.=)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> you did i was just further moving the point forward
> 
> Don


OH OK you lost me for a second! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

wes said:


> OH OK you lost me for a second! :thumbup:


 lol my bad i'll try not to next time

Don


----------

